# Captain Beaky



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Captain Beaky is the ferret at the local rescue centre. He was handed in as a stray maybe 2 weeks ago and sadly hasnt been claimed. Anyhoo thought I would tell everyone about him as he is amazing!!! He is currently living in the staff kitchen and loves it as everyone makes a big fuss of him and he gets plenty tip bits:lol:. He has one of those cave style cat beds in his cage at the moment and today he turned it upside down and chewed a hole through the bottom. He then spent most of the morning curled up in his cosy bed with his wee head poking out lol smart boy. He had us all killing ourselfs laughin aswell because he likes to show off lol I swear thats what he is doing when he is rolling around on his back:lol:. He is such a friendly lil chap and he is litter trained too. Makes me wonder why he hasnt been claimed. I have photos on my fone of him that I will post later.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww he sounds adorable! If I had more time at home I would defs consider a ferret!! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Where's them pics then?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sorry its taken ages to get a photo up lol couldnt figure out how to get them off my phone and onto the computer lol.

Well here he is


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

He is adorable!! He's got a very mischievous little face!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awww what a handsome boy! Hope he finds his furever home soon.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

The gorgeous Beaky boy went to his new home today where he is going to live with a jill:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him that's great news! xx


----------

